# Tyres for my E795



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Folks

My tyres - whilst looking immaculate - are now overdue for a change due to age.

Could you advise what tyres you use and what you paid for them?

Cheers

Graham


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

16" rims? We bought six of these but you only need four obviously http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s587...Eff_:_C_Wet_Grip:_B_NoiseClass:_2_Noise:_70dB

Delivery came to £6 for the lot and they were shipped to a tyre place, Then £10 a tyre to fit and balance.

IME, do be aware with mail order that if there's any problem with the new tyres, it'll be your responsibility to return them to Camskill who will send them back to Michelin. If you can find a tyre place that will supply AND fit, so much the better as you have only one source to complain to if things go wrong.

Edit - how old are the tyres? If they're in good shape with no sidewall cracking, then I wouldn't change them unless they were 8-10 years old. Wait for it, others will disagree.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We need wheel size really, but it pays to shop around.have a look on the other tyre threads for info.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeh Im going to check them when I get her tomorrow. My booklet suggests a few different sizes etc so I'll check them against that and then go from there

Graham


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My local small garage changed my 16" Agilis campers for £130 each including new valves etc.
They were 6 years old...looked OK but not worth the risk.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Gutting isnt it  

They look immaculate but past their usable age. As you say just not worth it. I fugure I'll get them changed now prior to winter as we will be using the MH in the UK over the winter so we'll get best use of the barnd new rubber in potentially poor road conditions.

Graham


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Toyo HO9 M&S tyres. Paid just over £100 each for them through tyreshopper.co.uk, fitting included through a local National Tyres depot.

JohnW


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Toyo HO9 M&S tyres. Paid just over £100 each for them through tyreshopper.co.uk, fitting included through a local National Tyres depot.

JohnW


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Had 4 x Continental Vanco Campers fitted today for 600 sheets! Chap came and fitted them at the place where the MH is kept.

Gutted as the old ones were mint :roll: 

Hey ho!

Graham


----------

